# Women Twitters online she is having a miscarriage



## princess30 (Feb 13, 2009)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/worldnews/article-1224924/It-different-saying-I-lunch-Woman-Tweeted-miscarriage-defends-herself.html

disgusted...........thats all I can say!


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

wooooooooooooooooooooooah.  Stupid woman


----------



## swhattie (Feb 9, 2009)

Im half and half about this......

I personally think she has made herself look like a callous, hardhearted woman and if this was me in no way would I have ever broadcast this for the world to read (I dont do ** or these social networks anyway!) however, if for example i was to have posted about how heartbroken I was when I suffered my m/c it would have been fine so I dont think people can judge that she has done the same even though it paints her in a very bad light. But it was her 'tweet' and she is entitled to think & write whatever she wants........

Shame I cant have her 'pregnancy' luck though..... and its a shame that she seems so selfish and uncaring.


----------



## living-the-good-life (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi, I'm with social chameleon on this one. I do, do social network sites, but at no point during our fertility struggles have I posted about it for all to read! Apart from on here lol but that's different! Mainly because I understand what a sensitive subject it is. I'm very pro freedom of speach, though there's a time and a place fof everything. Silly woman


----------



## pobby (Jun 2, 2005)

I dont ******* but i do F/B.. I also refrain from writing about our fertility stuff on there as it is just TOO personal but if she feels that she wants to share her experience with people I dont really see what the outcry is. It does come across as a bit heartless but maybe for her the idea of a termination was much more painful and thus that 'act' was taken out of her hands. I think she may want to consider an effective form of contraception however!

Pobby x


----------



## swhattie (Feb 9, 2009)

Yes Pobby - someone should tweet in her direction about condoms and the pill!


----------



## living-the-good-life (Jan 29, 2009)

Yes too true, I forgot to mention that, that's the worst part of the whole story


----------



## catmadblonde (Feb 2, 2005)

why doest she get sterilized then the stupid bint.


----------



## Babypowder (Nov 1, 2008)

can't believe someone would tweet that


----------



## CathyB (Dec 7, 2009)

Gives whole new meaning to being a Twit. How incredibly senseless. Who says there's no such thing as karma?


----------



## sanielle (Dec 29, 2009)

Wish I hadn't read that! Stupid woman. Abortion and miscariage aren't taboo anymore (so her excuse is pretty feeble). But telling 20,000 people you're relieved your baby died during a board meeting is obviously going to upset people. She's in her 40's old enough to know better. Immature self serving attention seeker. Birth control pill, that hard really? 


What really upset me was she is a mother of two! What kind of a role model for safe sex and responsibilty is she to her children?


----------



## Victoria-Helen (Oct 16, 2009)

Oh my god, this is unreal! silly silly woman! 

When i had my misscarriage i did post on ******** but my page is only open to pre approved friends. I had a lot of people asking about my pregnancy and things and it was too much for me so i posted that i had lost the baby and needed some time and oviously didnt want people asking me about scans and due dates and names. It is a very personal thing to go through but i felt that i needed to tell as many people as quick as possible esp as my mum was pregnant too and people were congratulating us both

This woman is clearly attention seeking and insensitive, you dont need to know the pain of infertility personally to know that its out there


----------

